# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Mình hỏi về phần Vitalk

## tungloiloi1

mình download vitalk rồi nhưng làm sao để sd hả các bạn.

----------


## thanhtuancr7

bạn dùng điện thoại nokia thì chỉ cần mở file mà bạn tải về nó sẽ tự động cài đặt cho bạn

----------


## hvu45678

mình đang dùng máy hàng tq ( n72) .xin hỏi mọi người có cài được không ?

----------


## tranbaokieu

mình dung blackberry 8100 bạn ạ.cài thế nào hả bản?

----------


## nguyencuong880

khi download vitalk về rồi thế thì bạn mở ứng ra và cài auto thôi mà, cái này trước mình cũng vướng mắc

----------


## dksupport

> mình đang dùng máy hàng tq ( n72) .xin hỏi mọi người có cài được không ?


theo mình biết thì máy n72 hàng tq thì ko cài được các ứng dụng thêm như vitalk

*cách tải và cài đặt vitalk cho dòng máy blackberry java*

phiên bản "bb" dành riêng cho dòng máy blackberry java.
đối với các dòng máy 7xx cài đặt từ file .alx thì tải tại đây 
cách 1:
*tải ứng dụng về máy tính* sau đó chép sang điện thoại của bạn bằng thẻ nhớ, đầu đọc bluetooth, cổng hồng ngoại, cáp... rồi cài đặt. file tải về cần được giải nén và chuyển sang điện thoại bao gồm bb.jad và bb.jar. click file bb.jar để tiến hành cài đặt. 

cách 2:
sử dụng trình duyệt wap của điện thoại: truy cập vào địa chỉ trang wap: http://3g.vitalk.vn hoặc http://wap.vimobi.vn, hoặc tải trực tiếp vào máy di động bằng cách gõ đường dẫn trực tiếp để tải file cài đặt http://vitalk.vn/wap/bb.jar sau đó tiến hành cài đặt.

----------


## saogacon89

hey.chán quá.bạn nào biết phần mềm nào chat qua máy tq không ạ ?

----------


## giangnguyen9199

máy tq muốn cài ứng dụng chat thì ít nhất phải có hổ trợ java. muốn xài tốt nhiều ứng dụng thì nên dùng nokia, chép vào là chạy được liền.
để chat thì nên dùng ola, cái này phổ biến hơn vitalk. dùng ola tiết kiệm gprs nhất, ngoài ra nó cũng tích hợp sẵn yahoo và nhiều phần khá hay.
tải tại : http://chat.ola.vn/user/download_wap_v.html

----------


## hoanggiang212

bạn ơi, dùng shmessenger đi. dùng vitalk chán lắm. thứ nhất, pin nhanh hết->chóng hỏng pin. thứ hai, hỗ trợ yahoo rất tồi. thứ ba, khi đang chát hay bị diss.

----------


## blogsechia1

mình kết shmessenger nhất vì giao diện đẹp, thân thiện. kết ola nhì vì chat nhan. còn về tiết kiệm tiền thì shmessenger là ok nhất, tốn cực ít gprs. ola còn xài tiền tốn hơn cả vitalk!

----------


## Ricky1990

ola nào các bạn.
ebuddy cũng ok.

----------


## hoanggiang212

> mình dung blackberry 8100 bạn ạ.cài thế nào hả bản?


anh cài phần mềm hổ trợ black bery ( blackbery desktop manager ) , sau đó down file về , dùng phần mềm chuyển nó sang file .jad . sau đó vào phần ứng dụng , tìm kiếm cái file đó và bỏ vào máy .
với blackbery thì nên dùng vi chat là hay nhất .

p/s : em biết là vậy nhưng hiện tại em làm vẫn chưa đc ^^ có lẽ là do cái phần mềm chuyển file .rar sang .jad nó ko hiệu quả .:emlaugh:

----------


## magebay

đối vs điện thoại thì có mấy cái phần mềm để chat như sau: 
thứ 1: ola( hiện tại phiên bản mới nhất là ola 3fx, trừ các loại ola tính phí nha)
thứ 2: vitalk( dành cho iphone của anh minhtruong nè)
thứ 3: shmessenger
thứ 4: ebuddy

em đã dùng cả 4 cái này, 
đối vs ebuddy và shmessenger thì add đc nick chat
ola và vitalk có nhiều ứng dụng, hay nhưng ko add đc nick chat
tùy anh chọn, tất cả trên goolge 

chúc anh vui

còn về brown nói cái phần mềm convert file *rar* sang file* jad* thì mình nghĩ ko có, vì file jad và jar chỉ dành cho mobile, làm gì mà convert dễ dàng vạy em

----------

